# Toolkits



## johnandstef (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello everyone

We've bought a ruin plus 4 hectares in Central Portugal and are flying out on Wednesday to start work on it. We're planning to get a lot of the stuff we need in Porto after landing and have managed to find most stuff online. The one thing that we just can't find are toolkits (of the 50-120 piece variety).

Can anyone advise me of the best store to go to for this?

Many thanks

John and Stef


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you mean middle of the road quality then Brico Marche will probably be a good bet and there's bound to be one in in Porto.


----------



## johnandstef (Jun 25, 2013)

*Thanks*



travelling-man said:


> If you mean middle of the road quality then Brico Marche will probably be a good bet and there's bound to be one in in Porto.


Thanks travelling-man, they have a store at Valongo near Porto - I'll give it a try


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

LeRoy Merlin have 3 branches in Porto better than Bricomarche also Maxmat or in Povao Varzim in warehouse area is Chinatown where all imports for Chinese shops come in you could dopuble your purchaese


----------

